# Old Calaveras...



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

...I hate you.

One day I will make it all the way up and over to Calaveras without stopping. That day was not today. Nor was it last weekend. Nor was it earlier in that week. Definition of insanity? Still, I see improvements, mostly as I learn what kind of pace I can semi-sustain (and maybe eventually sustain). Ah, the joys of getting back in shape. What I assume is an imprecise profile on mapmyride shows gradients above 18%, though only for short distances. Are there any other hills in the South Bay with pitches that steep? Can anyone promise me this will get easier (or I'll get faster)?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It's steep but almost too short, just go over a few miles to Sierra Road, it's always a good punishment espeically when over 85 degrees.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Familiar with Sierra. Rode over there for the 2011 ToC stage: had just purchased my first road bike and the 39-23 gearing didn't get me much past the church 

I've always been active but a college-level soccer career and genetics have given me a body that no one will confuse with that of a climbing specialist. Still, I love the challenge and the exercise is tremendous bonus.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

For short and steep, if you're in Los Gatos try:
College Ave to Reservoir Rd up to Testarosa winery
Teresita Way
Cypress Way/Maya Way/Aztec Ridge

Further down south:
Harwood Rd, cut across fire road to Santa Rosa Dr way to Shannon Rd, and ride back up Santa Rosa
Hicks Rd, either north or south route


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

Sierra is my personal favorite. Welch Creek and Quimby are also in that area.

If you follow Calaveras over the wall (which is steep in its self) past the reservoir and down into the valley then you'll come to Welch Creek. It has some long sections with sustained gradients >15%. You'd probably want something easier than 39x23, otherwise you might fall over sideways at times.

Quimby is further east than Sierra. I've only ever climbed from the backside (from Mt Hamilton) but that was pretty steep, and the main climb looks slightly harder than Sierra.

Another ride that's slightly longer and slightly steeper than Old Calaveras is Redwood Gulch, in the Stevens Canyon area.

If you want to make it easier on yourself get a new cassette. You should at least be able to get a 28 tooth gear. You could also switch to a compact crankset. Beyond that try some high intensity intervals on a hard climb that you can manage.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

If you need a shorter, steeper climb in the Milpitas area, right next to Sierra Rd is Suncrest - it's a fun climb to hammer up as it's not so long as Sierra so you don't need to hold anything back.

Welch Creek has significant sections over 20% - it's been repaved in the past year and is an awesome climb.

RWG was already mentioned and there's also Bohlman (Bohlman-Norton-Kittridge-Quickert-On Orbit-Bohlman being my favorite combination). 

I'm lucky enough to live near Belmont/San Carlos where we have some good >15% climbs including Melendy Rd, & Crestview Rd.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

patrickkonsor said:


> If you want to make it easier on yourself get a new cassette.


Trust me, I have, although I still love the Centurion to which that 23 tooth freewheel was attached. Falling over sideways remains a legitimate possibliity.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

PS Made it up today. Guess I just needed to b*tch about it first.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice! I bet the tailwind also helped today. The funny thing about descending Calaveras is that you have to pedal like mad to keep up any speed because of that wind.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I work near there and I go down it as part of an after work hill interval workout. The climb is pretty constant and not too steep. Maybe I'll try up sometime on my 30x32 randonneuring bike.


----------



## NaRideToo (May 26, 2012)

Up the street is Country Club Drive. Short but damn steep. I need every ounce of energy i got to muscle up that climb with 39x25 and being out of saddle the whole way.


----------



## NaRideToo (May 26, 2012)

iclypso said:


> PS Made it up today. Guess I just needed to b*tch about it first.


Congrats!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

South Bay Steeps - was just invited to this ride on Sunday (which, unfortunately, I can't make) but the route is full of awesomeness..


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

ratpick said:


> South Bay Steeps - was just invited to this ride on Sunday (which, unfortunately, I can't make) but the route is full of awesomeness..


That's crazy elevation in such short amount of miles, why not just ride a trainer in the highest resistance instead


----------

